

Clustering CoreOS with Vagrant, core-1 boot failure - mineown

I am following the guide at
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coreos.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;running-coreos&#x2F;platforms&#x2F;vagrant&#x2F;<p>But I am having problem to start the coreOS instances, with the following error:<p>Result Code: E_FAIL (0x80004005)
Component: Machine
Interface: IMachine {480cf695-2d8d-4256-9c7c-cce4184fa048}<p>My configuration is windows 8.1 with virtualbox, vagrant and git all
installed as described in the guide.<p>I&#x27;d appreciate if anyone can help.<p>==&gt; core-01: Checking if box &#x27;coreos-alpha&#x27; is up to date...
==&gt; core-01: Clearing any previously set forwarded ports...
==&gt; core-01: Clearing any previously set network interfaces...
==&gt; core-01: Preparing network interfaces based on configuration...
    core-01: Adapter 1: nat
    core-01: Adapter 2: hostonly
==&gt; core-01: Forwarding ports...
    core-01: 22 =&gt; 2222 (adapter 1)
==&gt; core-01: Running &#x27;pre-boot&#x27; VM customizations...
==&gt; core-01: Booting VM...
==&gt; core-01: Waiting for machine to boot. This may take a few minutes...
The guest machine entered an invalid state while waiting for it
to boot. Valid states are &#x27;starting, running&#x27;. The machine is in the
&#x27;poweroff&#x27; state. Please verify everything is configured
properly and try again.<p>If the provider you&#x27;re using has a GUI that comes with it,
it is often helpful to open that and watch the machine, since the
GUI often has more helpful error messages than Vagrant can retrieve.
For example, if you&#x27;re using VirtualBox, run `vagrant up` while the
VirtualBox GUI is open.<p>Failed to open a session for the virtual machine coreos-vagrant_core-01_1408322570242_93586.<p>The virtual machine &#x27;coreos-vagrant_core-01_1408322570242_93586&#x27; has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.<p>Result Code: E_FAIL (0x80004005)
Component: Machine
Interface: IMachine {480cf695-2d8d-4256-9c7c-cce4184fa048}
======
namecast
This doesn't sound like a CoreOS issue, but rather a problem with Virtualbox:

[http://superuser.com/questions/785072/e-fail-0x80004005-when...](http://superuser.com/questions/785072/e-fail-0x80004005-when-
running-linux-through-windows-8-virtualbox)

[https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=33196](https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=33196)

------
mineown
Yes,it is related to virtual box. Seems a regression for vbox 4.3.14, I
downgraded to 4.3.12 and rerun the whole process.

